
Chaabi: Solving password/secret management for developers - sharma_pradeep
https://www.npmjs.com/package/chaabi
======
sharma_pradeep
Hi, I am developer of this project.

Chaabi is a CLI to store encrypted secrets locally

Remembering our passwords and credentials used for projects is a tough task,
it lowers down productivity of developers. By creating this npm package I have
attempted to solve this problem for developers like myself. Using this you can
store your passwords securely and share credentials with others without any
worries. I built it because I did not want to store my passwords/credentials
on external servers like using lastpass or any other web based password
managers. Chaabi stores everything locally. I built this only for developers,
which is why CLI. It's an open source project and would love your contribution
to make it better. Thanks

~~~
brudgers
Curious if there is a repository and what encryption scheme Chaabi implements.

Also, if it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
sharma_pradeep
Hi brudgers, it uses `aes-256-ctr` encryption algorithm. Thanks for letting me
know about Show HN. Will be sharing repository soon after cleaning up code and
moving it from bitbucket to github.

